# Mike Wolfe designing bikes for FELT?



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

Stopped in at our friends' bike shop, they'd just gotten in a special order bike and asked Nick if he wanted to put it together, didn't have to twist his arm.... it's a FELT cruiser designed by Mike Wolfe. Interesting to see the modern bike companies doing their versions of vintage bikes, but I think it's fine, it promotes old bikes to people who would not have otherwise been interested in them.
.
Seeing some prewar Monark inspiration here.....would still rather have a prewar Monark 

Darcie


----------



## ZOO (Dec 18, 2014)

How well do they ride, it looks comfortable but big.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice looking for a new bike... and you're right Darcie, if it brings younger eyes to vintage, that's a bonus! I'll bet it's comfy for an old guy like me.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2014)

On behalf of all antique bicycle archeologists, in good form!


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

is that at the bike shop in blaine?


----------



## Duck (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll pass on the Chicken Bike- I prefer the karma of old bikes, any day.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 18, 2014)

a-men brother!!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

spoker said:


> is that at the bike shop in blaine?




Yes, Pioneer. Good eyes!


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

did u happen 2 see what number it was and if it listed out of how many 2 b made?thanks im gonna get one from dewight at nakomas cycle i have some other felts,cant beat the ridability for us non youngsters,my favorite is my indy,edal forward works 4 me


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

fyi 4 anyone interested they make a gray coloerd one that is tha same bike gut will only be sold over seas,the name escapes me,i found out about overses only felts when i bought a felt flying machine from a guy in the service,couldnt find it in usa catalogs,had to look it up in th eruopean catalogs,might try to finagle one of the 2 tone gray ones just to have somthing differant!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

looked the twin to the red wolf up its the nebula3-sp,over seas only


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks good except for the funky rack and too short fenders.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2014)

My 2 cents.

honestly....I don't think the 'retro' bikes do much for introducing people to true vintage.  The craze has been going strong for about 20 years now.....companies cranking out Chinese etc "retro" cruisers.  There is such a 'glut' of these wannabe bikes out there, it's ridiculous.
They totally water down the impact of original vintage balloon bicycles.
It's a cheap and quick fix often times for most people and I think it actually steers folks away from making the effort to 'seek out' vintage bicycles.  
Here in So Cal there are so many of these 'retro' import throwaways all over the beach cities where I live, and already rusted and looking 'old' and "patina'd".....that they pretty much dilute the style and image of the actual vintage products.
People have become immune to ACTUAL vintage bicycles .......and these days?  Anything that is shiny and restored 
rolling around, no matter how rare or bitchin?..... pretty much gets ignored by the casual observer or passerby as they assume it is new product.
I think mainstream America has grown numb to a landscape of repop/retro/classic looking Chinese disposables that look 'vintage'.
Just what we need another 'felt' ballooner adding to the clutter of import confusion.
LOL


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

I know of 2 people that became interested in old bikes after seeing the new "retro" bikes- my sister, who's family is now into old bikes...and Nick. Actually counting me, that makes 3.


----------



## morton (Dec 18, 2014)

*My 2 cents too*

IN MY OPINION:

The bike with that rack reminds me of a swayback horse.  It would provide a nice space if you want to hang a bag from the seat.

Color scheme:  Blah

Shorty fenders: Don't look right on a vintage (or repo) balloon tire bike and won't keep you or the bike dry/clean if you ride in the rain or hit 
a mudpuddle.  (been there done that)

Again, just my opinion.....different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

I totally agree on the rack and fenders, rack not terrible but would definitely look better with longer fenders.

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

everyone has differant tastes,makes the world go around,i think the newer type crusiers are ay more rider friendly for anyone over 30,they also may make some of the professional restorers alittle edgy cause it may take away some bussiness,a  bueatiful older heavy weight bike is nice to look at but how far can someone COMFORTABLEY ride one,there is definetly a placefor RETRO crusiers,just as all ppl have different tastes,there are different levels of commitment to a hobby,old bike or nothing is an antiqwated thought!


----------



## morton (Dec 18, 2014)

*Definately agree that new (repops) have their place!*



spoker said:


> everyone has differant tastes,makes the world go around,i think the newer type crusiers are ay more rider friendly for anyone over 30,they also may make some of the professional restorers alittle edgy cause it may take away some bussiness,a  bueatiful older heavy weight bike is nice to look at but how far can someone COMFORTABLEY ride one,there is definetly a placefor RETRO crusiers,just as all ppl have different tastes,there are different levels of commitment to a hobby,old bike or nothing is an antiqwated thought!




I just wish they would make one that would be comforable to ride for taller folks!  My knees either hit the bar or feel like they are falling off after about 3 miles.

 A 23 inch frame would be fine!!!


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 18, 2014)

needs a tank light  (or 2) and loud horn with a button on the handlebars


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

check out the 29r bikes-----retro bikes seem to generate alot of posts? if you get a new crusier and want to change some of the stuff on it let your imagination take over and have money left over for lunch at the pizza factory!!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I know of 2 people that became interested in old bikes after seeing the new "retro" bikes- my sister, who's family is now into old bikes...and Nick. Actually counting me, that makes 3.




----------naw man, I get it,  it's all good.
If a few people get into the hobby via 'retro' exposure, it's a good thing.
like alot of things......a double edged sword.

Where I live?  There are a TON of 'retro' bikes, since the beach lifestyle is very supportive of 'beach cruisers'.....
and when I see the thousands of these bikes?  rolling up and down the strand here?
Anyone of those people could have chosen to buy 'vintage' rather than the easy 'consumer' route of walmart, bike shop, big retailers etc...

Way back when?  when the whole thing started.......you didn't have that 'choice'......

you either bought vintage or you generally rode something completely modern and different from a 'beach cruiser'...
the 'new' beach cruisers of the time were stripped down Schwinn cruisers,  Murray etc...

Now consumers do have a choice.....and the overwhelming majority opt for ?  China.......

or Wolfes gimmick etc


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2014)

Wolfe has Wil E Coyote'd the sheep's clothing decoy plot...


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2014)

Wolfe is Corporate America to a "T"...........
branding.......BS...........Self infatuation.........."Looky at me!" ........self absorbed narcissistic....etc etc.


anything for a buck

Like Jesse bad person James and his walmart 'china choppers'


the American consumer.......

easy prey.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know if it's Mike, or the machine that is the network and the show, as he's actually really cool in person- he spent quite a bit of time talking to Nick at Davenport last year.


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2014)

I think that bike has some very nice design features. There is a seat for everyone out there & it could give people a taste for the real thing. I think that I've heard something like "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery ".


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

i heard an angry post,i beg to differ with your statement that everyone has an option of buying retro or vintage,thats not founded on fact,i feel alot of ppl can afford a $200,00 replica but not one of a"professional restorers vintage that prolly starts at$3500"as for as mike tooting his own horn are you not directly or indirectly tooting yours as well by BAD mouthing ppl who ride big box retro crusiers?also when you cal something junk have some specific examples to warrant your statement.i buy and refubish alot of 5 to 10 yr old inexspensive bikes that with less than $100.00 dollars worth of work work just fine for the casual rider,specific example'i recently bought a pacific schwinn,10 yrs old,original typhoontires,the brake arm was loose and turned up to the seat stay,took rear hub apart,no damage,regresed the entire bike,trued wheels,detailed,worked fine,original cost to me?$30.00,quite frankly im fed up with egotistical "professionals"bad mouthing anything but there high buck usually wall haning bies with generalized state ments about what ppl can affor to buy and what they should buy according to you.the high end restored bike is not in the demand it was 5 or 10 yrs ago,hope this post provides soom clarity for you!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2014)

I think it's a misnomer that Mike Wolfe "designed" this bike. Maybe chose a paint scheme and suggested stamping the saddle, picked out the fenders from what Felt produces already etc. It's just part of the Antique Archaeology Marketing (which the do pretty well I must say). I do like the paint scheme and I'll bet the bike rides pretty nice even if it's aluminum. The show is pretty neat, but mostly because I love seeing old junk! There's always plenty of interesting stuff on the show even if it's scripted and items are planted (if they are).


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2014)

I highly doubt that Mike Wolfe designed this bike. Probably(as opposed to prolly)he signed off on its use of his company logo and approved of its appearance.

It's a nice looking bike, and I would buy one, if that is the type of thing I was looking for. Designer name brand stuff sells, and I'm sure this one will too.
Smart move for Antique Archeology. gets the name out there, and brings in a little royalty money at the same time.

As for a bike like this turning people on to vintage bikes. I doubt it. Maybe 1% will see the connection and convert, but most people will buy this bike because it is new, somewhat affordable, and good looking.


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, I would say I MIGHT find something a bit more meritorious in Mike Wolfe had he had made his vast fortune selling his name, logo, designs, (whatever) rather than preying on the so obvious misfortunes of others- and then to televise it, yet. I realize we all have our opinions of the guy- mine is I find the guy (and his little troll of a sidekick) to be reprehensible, self-serving, opportunists. I'm sure there's many opinions to the contrary, but this IS the way they come across on my television.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2014)

I see elements of Shelby in the paint scheme, the rack looks like a 34-36 Westfield, and the frame has an upsweep like a bluebird (the "real" bluebird, sorry Nick) .

Here in central VA, I see a lot of mountain bikes, fancy road bikes, and fixies for the college kids...yes I do see these cruisers, but isn't the culture here so its not in my face...maybe different at VA Beach.
Personally, I don't care for these bikes, but they don't bother me either because:
#1 I don't need to fly in a flock 
#2 If they weren't available, I might have more competition in the older stuff which is in very short supply.
I have difficulty selling lower priced and ladies vintage balloon tires, so I might have a bigger audience, but I'll take the less competition over making some short dollars.

As to Mike, I enjoy the show and if there is one person, I'd like to have lunch with for a conversation, it would be him.
Chris


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

id like to do lunch with Danille


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2014)

Fixed that for ya



spoker said:


> id like to do Danille on my lunch


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2014)

If I was impressed with Mike and his show, I would left a comment sooner, but I just haven't "FELT" like it.....


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 19, 2014)

Ducks opinion of Mike is mine as well.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 19, 2014)

Just curious, how many of you have met him in person and still have a poor opinion of him?

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2014)

He's probably a great guy to have a beer with, just don't care for the whole "Mystique" of his show/following....


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Just curious, how many of you have met him in person and still have a poor opinion of him?
> 
> Darcie



That's certainly a valid statement, Darcie; No, I've never met him. My opinion is, of course, based on what I see of him on television. If there's any reality at all to the show, then I know at least in part, what the guy's about, and I don't care for his apparent lack of ethics. I'm certain that by now the guy's made enough money, where if what's portrayed on TV were something that bothered his conscience, he could give it up and still live like a king. Even his occasional magnanimous epiphanies of "throwing this poor bastard a bone" seem rehearsed and hollow. Again, only my opinion- no harm intended.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting! Very cool! Meanwhile, Chip Foose has gotten onboard with Micargi for a FOOSE line of cool custom bikes. I read about it on RRB's homepage a couple of months ago.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 19, 2014)

American Picking, have to admit they did change the hobby. Specially prices on Flee bay.
Every one thinks they have gold.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know if Mike is a great guy or not. I am referring to the show. I started off watching it because of all the interest it was creating. It didn't take long to realize that the point of the show was to get things we would like to have on the cheap.I get that.  When he bought that Schwinn Panther tanker from that sweet old lady for a song, I gave up on him and the show. Hopefully when the cameras stopped rolling he paid the lady a fair price. We all have our tastes and favorites, but this show is not for me.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 19, 2014)

Early in the shows history I called Mike at his shop (about 1 of the items on the show) and he couldn't have been much nicer.


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Fixed that for ya



i been outed LOL LOL!!! whised i coulda seen her when she was a roller derby star,now it would be like a dog finally catching the car........


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

its not a documentary i think its suppose 2b entertaining


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

the subject also created a bunch of repies,there have been a lot of responses here that have nothing to do with the original post and that was about the BIKE,not about mike,not about his show,not about new crusiers[by the way if ya havent triyed em dont knock em]not about what hew crusiers are doing to ols crusiers,it started out about a bike nick put together,oh ya nick did you happen to see the number and of how many?thanks AJ


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 19, 2014)

It is number #136, has a metal plate on BB. 
Feel free to call them if interested- Pioneer Cycle  763-755-8871. Talk to owners Denise or Troy.

Darcie


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2014)

If anyone would like to borrow my decoder ring, just shoot me a PM...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 19, 2014)

The top bar/tank design reminds me of the early 1940s Firestone Flying Ace type bikes. I'm not a fan of the modern type welds on frames, but that's the norm now. I would take old-style fillet brazing or lugs any day. I like the paint scheme. The large down tube gives the frame a clunky look. I like a more traditional fork. I like the colored rims but don't care for the colored bars or chainring. Don't care much for the short fenders. The integrated rack has potential but I think could do with some streamlining and better incorporation into the overall design. 

Overall, it's not a bad custom design. I think it's a mistake to compare it entirely to vintage ballooners. It's just not the same type of bike- apples to oranges. I see some elements of the old ballooners, but it's just something different.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2014)

I would buy it because my *famous buddy Nick *assembled it, not because the Wolfe name is associated with it.(big deal)


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 19, 2014)

Cool Bike....  Here is the lowdown on specs/# of units/retail $:
"Featuring a hydroformed steel tank frame and a double crown fork, Mike chose 50mm color matched rims laced to a 3 speed Shimano coaster brake hub with 12g stainless spokes, all wrapped in Felt’s 26×2.125 Quick Brick tire. Offered only in red and in an 18″ frame, the cruiser will be limited to 250 pieces and retails for $749."


spoker said:


> the subject also created a bunch of repies,there have been a lot of responses here that have nothing to do with the original post and that was about the BIKE,not about mike,not about his show,not about new crusiers[by the way if ya havent triyed em dont knock em]not about what hew crusiers are doing to ols crusiers,it started out about a bike nick put together,oh ya nick did you happen to see the number and of how many?thanks AJ


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks nick,im gonna see i dwight can get me one of the eruopean ones


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 19, 2014)

spoker said:


> i heard an angry post,i beg to differ with your statement that everyone has an option of buying retro or vintage,thats not founded on fact,i feel alot of ppl can afford a $200,00 replica but not one of a"professional restorers vintage that prolly starts at$3500"as for as mike tooting his own horn are you not directly or indirectly tooting yours as well by BAD mouthing ppl who ride big box retro crusiers?also when you cal something junk have some specific examples to warrant your statement.i buy and refubish alot of 5 to 10 yr old inexspensive bikes that with less than $100.00 dollars worth of work work just fine for the casual rider,specific example'i recently bought a pacific schwinn,10 yrs old,original typhoontires,the brake arm was loose and turned up to the seat stay,took rear hub apart,no damage,regresed the entire bike,trued wheels,detailed,worked fine,original cost to me?$30.00,quite frankly im fed up with egotistical "professionals"bad mouthing anything but there high buck usually wall haning bies with generalized state ments about what ppl can affor to buy and what they should buy according to you.the high end restored bike is not in the demand it was 5 or 10 yrs ago,hope this post provides soom clarity for you!





I wasn't comparing highend rare restored bikes to RetroHell Chinese products.  My point was that YES most people could buy vintage with MINIMAL effort if they wanted to go that route.   And?  YES they can buy vintage balloon bikes affordably .......plenty of entry level stuff out there for 150-300 dollars......or the equivellent of the lower end Retro bikes.  The American consumer is pretty lazy overall and will buy into most any hyped product or fad. As for bad mouthing Big Box Bike (BBB!) riding folks...... The decision is theirs where to shop, what to buy etc.  The point is that there is very little correlation between buying some retro cruiser and becoming a vintage bike geek obsessed with this old stuff.  IF some people do find 'the hobby' we are involved in thanks to a retro cruiser? Great!  I honestly don't think it happens very often.
As for Mike, no not a fan, I used to deal with him back in the 90's when he worked at bike shop in Iowa and his head was on straight, nice guy.  He's become a caricature of himself thanks to the hollywood spin and YES I've talked to COUNTLESS retired people who were 'pickers' and had their livlihoods immensely damaged by the impact of the show.
Some one mentioned the Schwinn Panther he or Frank stole in one episode.  To note:  He also claimed the value of that bike at the end of the show to be FAR less than a good solid original Panther with tank.  Something like....picked for 150.........value 250 or 300 from what I recall.  
Anyway, I yawn at these marketing gimmicks the 'famous' embark on....but that's just me.

As for claiming I badmouth anything non highend or wallhanging?  You have no idea what I buy or collect.  For the last 3 years my rider has been a 1954 Ladies New World  lightweight I won for 50 bux on Ebay.  Love the bike.
Shipped to my door from Minnesota it was less than 120.00.  I buy lowend all the time.....just focus on VINTAGE because I cherish that period in American manufacturing, and not just for bikes.
so pleeeeeeeeeze dude.


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I would buy it because my *famous buddy Nick *assembled it, not because the Wolfe name is associated with it.(big deal)




Make sure you get Nick to sign it! That would up the value.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's the announcement that I received from Felt a few weeks ago-

_"Our latest arrival is the next in Felt’s line of highly sought after limited edition cruisers, the Antique Archaeology Red Wolfe 3-SP.  As you may know, Mike Wolfe, of American Pickers, is an avid bicycle lover and collector, so, when he approached us about offering a custom cruiser, it was a match made in bicycle/picker heaven! The result, seen below, is beautiful and available to ship NOW! Make sure you order today, so you can have it on your floor in time for Christmas! These won’t last long, so don’t wait… "_


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 20, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> []My 2 cents.
> 
> honestly....I don't think the 'retro' bikes do much for introducing people to true vintage.  The craze has been going strong for about 20 years now.....companies cranking out Chinese etc "retro" cruisers.  There is such a 'glut' of these wannabe bikes out there, it's ridiculous.
> They totally water down the impact of original vintage balloon bicycles.
> ...




Whether bikes or most any collectible, the gest of this statement is true.

I've collected antique marbles several years and in the early 90's it skyrocketed, 10 cent littleglass balls by 2000 got identified properly, barns shaken for droplets, factory sites across the globe dug with blood on hands, seriously, lol glass remains sharp, duhh. 

there were a few makers left 15 years ago, and two began trying to make em like the oold. one maker has ruined the types they made 60-70 year ago, another maker is just following the color sceem trend, and a lot of new commers, even old guys/gals pick em up thinking they're the actual marbles they had in the 30's. 

But that didn't hurt it too much, the nails are being made by one more. replicating old ones, but with their own sense of design,  it's getting really tough for an expert collector to tell one from another. about a million a year being bought up by collector's exclusively. in 2002 or 4 when this guy started and the marbles hit e-bay, some actually went to 200 bucks, a ton or so 20-30. He makes 120,000 at a time at a expense of $15k.. that huge profit margin didn't last too long, but nice for those who got em cheap and auctioned for that. currently  about 70k of em can get an average of a buck each at e-bay  so,, pretty nice profits to them still. large quanties previously picked through a quarter, or un-picked .50-.75. Steve Jobs, 'Dirty Job's' TV show made a episode there too. 

But now the hobby is so diluted with those new over priced marbles, an average of 1 million a year flooding collector's pockets, , new fields have opened up, and new and old marble collectors squabble.. 


regardless, as he says here, the hobby has become diluted really bad, there's so many floating around,.. The drive to find old marbles is dwindling rapidly..

The new ones have taken a large portion of the money flow. the population of antique marble collectors is dwindling rapidly. 


There's nothing wrong either way, everybody's satisfied one way or another.. 

people get bikes they might not otherwise get to experience when new copies old, and old well, it's always old, that can't be duplicated.


Just the fact, dilution into any collectible causes an abundance of supply issues and the actual item, the antique suffers. Interest for the antique dwindles. 

And when people don't play with a toy, don't scratch and knick the thing,, paid more than a average toy, that supply doesn't disappear. the actual stimulant 'antique' bears the burden. eventually the new replica fails in value, and for the supply drags the collectible down with it. 

There's no fix, but the point is valid.


----------



## spoker (Dec 20, 2014)

was great you were able to turn the caps off!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 20, 2014)

went to pionneer bike shop and looked at the bike in person,beautiful bike{the assembly was perfect by nick]gonna get one,can hardly wait till the new foose comes out,dont care for the earlyer foose,also have the coddington but not the 2 barris ones,anyway to use an overused phrase pics dont do it justice


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> Whether bikes or most any collectible, the gest of this statement is true.
> 
> I've collected antique marbles several years and in the early 90's it skyrocketed, 10 cent littleglass balls by 2000 got identified properly, barns shaken for droplets, factory sites across the globe dug with blood on hands, seriously, lol glass remains sharp, duhh.
> 
> ...







You couldn't have nailed and supported the point I was trying to make more concisely.

"RETRO" hell dilutes the genuine articles.......and does it BIG TIME!

Just as the Repop Flood has dilluted the classics original bikes watering them down and BLURRING the distinction between 
original and Repop.  Happens all the time and it blows.  Phantoms loaded with repop, rare parts made that can't be
distinguished from original equipment.

20 year old Chinese 'retro' bikes......have aged to the point around here (coastal climate, salt air, rust etc) that a 10 or 15 year old
Felt or whatever actually "LOOKS" antique....thanks to mother nature. LOL.

This is a forum for CLASSIC ANTIQUE bicycles...........maybe best to stick to the theme here instead of 
who's doing what in the "industry" today.  
Surely there's a forum somewhere for "Cruiser bikes" or the like.

Retro bikes have done more damage to the MARKET of antique/ vintage made in USA machines than good and 
NO one can dispute that fact............regardless of the miniscule percentage of people who get into the vintage 
hobby through owning a Retro whatever.  
The mainstream consumer will opt for the Retro bike generally speaking...


----------



## Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

I see it this way; If, instead of Mike Wolfe being involved with this bike, it was the sole domain of Walmart, no one here would give it a second glance, all things being equal. That's not to say they won't sell, however. P.T. Barnum's famous observation very nicely sums it all up here, I believe.


----------

